# Uber Insurance and Your Insurance



## SteveNBham (Dec 30, 2015)

So I found the James River insurance policy online although it is dated 12/21/03-12/21/04.

https://www.scribd.com/doc/214635531/Insurance-Policy

I read this policy. Here is the deal based on this policy:

The UBER insurance policy sits EXCESS above YOUR liability insurance provided you have entered into a contract with UBER or Raiser prior to the loss and the loss occurs within the coverage territory AND you are logged and recorded accepting a PAX in the UBER application to transport PAX either in route to pick up that PAX or Transporting the PA to their destination. The only way this policy would be primary is IF no other coverage exists.

There is no physical damage policy in this policy.
====================================

So what does this mean to you? UBER has liability insurance excess over your liability coverage under YOUR insurance policy up to $1,000,000 per occurrence.

Unless of course, you drive a personal auto policy. Personal auto policies have an EXCLUSION for carrying passengers for hire. The exclusion would not allow coverage under a personal auto policy, so the UBER policy would be primary. Raiser uses three periods: 1, 2, & 3. Period 1 is when you are logged onto the app and driving. Period 2 is when you are on your way to pick up a passenger and period 3 is when the passenger is being transported. A personal auto policy under period 1 is where the issues exists.

Therefore, you had better make sure that you have contacted your insurance representative and are squared away.

The number one reason why drivers DON'T tell their agents/insurance company is because of fear of getting dropped or their insurance costs increase. The costs increase because the insurance company exposure increases. You would rather know that you have coverage before you have an accident than after you have an accident.

Disclaimer: This post was based on a review of an alleged insurance policy back in 13/14. You cannot rely on these statements to be fact because I have no way of verifying them as I am a driver also.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

SteveNBham said:


> So I found the James River insurance policy online although it is dated 12/21/03-12/21/04.
> 
> https://www.scribd.com/doc/214635531/Insurance-Policy
> 
> ...


Uber insurance coverage isn't a big mystery. Neither is the fact that you need to cover period 1. Your findings are not correct in all states as the laws and coverages have changed.

This is your minimum coverage from Uber.


----------



## SteveNBham (Dec 30, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Uber insurance coverage isn't a big mystery. Neither is the fact that you need to cover period 1. Your findings are not correct in all states as the laws and coverages have changed.
> 
> This is your minimum coverage from Uber.
> 
> View attachment 28257


Thx


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

SteveNBham said:


> Thx


You're welcome.


----------



## PartTimeUberBoston (Sep 30, 2014)

Except your own personal insurance will not cover you for period one, since most insurance policies out there do not allow for commercial and/or livery service, which you are providing.


----------



## Uber-ray (Dec 28, 2015)

Just FYI, GEICO (and probably others) WILL cancel your personal auto policy eventually. I just got a cancellation letter this week, even though I haven't turned on the app since December. Apparently just having your car signed up with Uber is enough get the process going.


----------



## HansGr.Uber (Jun 30, 2015)

Interesting. Thanks for passing this along. Wonder if this policy crosses international lines (I'm a Canuck).


----------

